# Strange Floating White stuff??



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been awaking each morning to find more and more unusual whiteish floating particals in my tank. They look like little worms but don't seem to move...just float around the tank and ride the current to the sides. I've been trying to scoop it out everyday but some of it is too fine and finds its way through the mesh of my net. I'm assuming for now that its faeces but my logic is telling me that it shouldn't be white and shouldn't float, rather sink if it's faeces. If it's some kind of worm wouldn't I be finding it attached to the fish and effecting them somehow, because it isn't. It floats so well that the filter can't suck it in. It is becoming a major annoyance.

Does anyone have any idea what it might be? All i have in the tank is 3 guppies and 1 neon tetra.

Also I'll try and take a picture if/when I find it next (I cleaned the tank out today so hoping I won't encounter it again) and post it here.

Thanks.

Anasfire23


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

My tanks do that as well. It usually happens with me when I don't have a lot of fish in the tanks to keep the surface agitated enough. You will also notice that you have flatworms swimming around in there after a while. I usually let my filter run for a while when I do my water change to oxygenate the water and stir up the surface. Usually works for about 2 to 3 days then the process starts all over again.
Tony


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

Poop diagnosis article... hope it helps


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks, yeah well I keep my filter on 24/7 (just put it a little lower at night so It doens't keep me awake) but still find it happening again!
I've only got 3 fish in there! How much can they poop!?!?!? I tried to look at some of the "poop" that was floating actually below the surface and it almost appeared to be moving and changins shape, but I can't really tell, could just be the current. Plus my solitary tetra keeps trying to eat it lol...nasty...just spits it back out straight away. I'd be worried if he were eating it!


----------

